# Oscar de La Hoya vs. Floyd Mayweather



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Who is going to watch this tonite?

I would like to see Oscar win it. But I think the win will most assuredly go to Floyd.

:beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Should have been Oscar. The point system sucks


----------

